# Wunschzettel für Kirstens Zöglinge - alt



## Christine (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,
suche doch mal den Kontakt zu Deinem Gegenstück in MV - vielleicht hat sie eine Idee https://www.facebook.com/igelhilfemv/?fref=ts
oder http://www.igelhilfe-mv.de - sie hat auch ständig Schwalben zu versorgen. Und Igel. Und Marder. Und alles, was alleine nicht kreucht und fleucht.

Übrigens hat sie bei Amazon eine Wunschliste, von Dingen, die man ihr zukommen lassen kann. Vielleicht wäre das auch was für Dich? Praktisch eine Spendendose für Freunde aus der Ferne.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Sep. 2016)

Sehr schöne Idee!


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Christine,

 danke für den link 

Den FB link kann ich nicht öffnen, da ich nicht bei FB bin.

Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass die Igelhilfe dasselbe ist?

Ich werde die auf jeden Fall kontakten, Danke 

Was die Spendenliste anbelangt:
 eine nette Idee, aber......

...abgesehen davon, dass ich gar nicht im vorwege weiss, was ich wann brauche - der
Bedarf entsteht ja eher spotan - liegt es mir auch irgendwie überhaupt nicht, so "pauschal" um
Spenden aufzurufen.

Wenn ich dann beispielsweise "Küchenpapier" aufführe und bekomme plötzlich 100te von Rollen,
die ich nie für die Vögel verbrauchen kann, hätte ich ein total schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich die auch
privat nutze......

....schwer zu erklären......

Das ist schon gut, wie es ist 
Die größte Hilfe ist ohnehin, wenn in der Zöglingssaison Helfer für Jagd, Fütterung und Basteleien
hier aufschlagen 

....und Freunde aus der Ferne machen die beste "Spende", indem sie ihr Wissen in ihrem Umfeld verbreiten oder ggf. auch selbst vor Ort beratend tätig werden


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2016)

Nein, diese Listen funktionieren anders. Zum einen kann man sie jederzeit ändern, zum andern kann man auch die Stückzahlen eingrenzen. Und wenn jemand etwas von der Liste ordert, wird es automatisch abgestrichen. Es ist kein Spendenaufruf in dem Sinne. Sehe es eher wie einen Weihnachtswunschzettel. Und vielleicht liest ihn ja ein Wichtel...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Sep. 2016)

Genau! Und vielleicht wünschst Du Dir ja auch einfach mal etwas Nettes für Dich selber! So viel Arbeit und Pflege, wie Du den Tieren angedeihen lässt – da darfst Du auch gerne mal an Dich denken! Ein schönes Buch, neue Kaffeebecher für die Erholungspausen zwischendurch, ein neues Kissen für die Sitzecke draußen, sogar Pflanzen kann man bestellen … Leg doch einfach mal einen Wunschzettel bei Amazon aus und lass Dich überraschen, was passiert …* 

* Wenn natürlich Küchenpapier Dein sehnlichster Wunsch ist, bekommst Du bestimmt auch das!


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2016)

ichschau mal  

Gibt es das nur bei Amazon? 

Da habe ich mich vor ca einem Jahr abgemeldet aus Protest wegen des Umgangs dort 
mit ihren Mitarbeitern und ihrer sonstigen Geschäftsgebaren.........

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kolja (5. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin,
ich kauf auch nur ungern bei Amazon. Ich habe jetzt dieses gefunden http://wunsch-galerie.de/?NoRedirect=1
Ganz rechts "so funktioniert es" beschreibt's.
Da kann der Schenkende kaufen wo er will und es dir schicken. Kennen tue ich die Seite nicht, aber für mich hört sich das ganz gut an.

Schön, wenn Du für deine ganze Arbeit, dein Einfühlungsvermögen, deine Basteleien und auch für dich selbst, etwas annehmen könntest.

Ich habe hier glaube ich überhaupt noch nicht geschrieben. Aber jetzt möchte ich mich für deine wunderbaren, lebhaften Berichte bedanken. Ich freue mich jeden Tag darauf und verfolge mit Spannung, Freude und Trauer deine Vogeltage.


----------



## Erin (5. Sep. 2016)

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre Patreon, eigentlich finanziert man dort Projekte, aber warum nicht auch eine Vogelaufzucht oder vielleicht sogar dein Buch im Selbstdruck?
Möglichkeiten dort etwas einzurichten gibt es genug, z.B. monatlich einen bestimmten Betrag oder ein einzelnes Projekt für Summe X.
Wenn ich sehe, was du alles kaufst mal "so nebenbei", dann ist das durchaus gerechtfertigt. Leider können wir ja nicht alle mal vorbeikommen zum Mithelfen und was in der "Kaffeekasse" lassen.


----------



## Tanny (5. Sep. 2016)

Danke für die vielen Tips - super nett von Euch  .....

aber bitte....lasst uns zum Tagebuch zurück kehren  

....ich überleg mir was im WInter - versprochen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Sep. 2016)

Kirstin, mal etwas ganz anderes!
Ich will es mit aller Vorsicht sagen, weil ich nie genau einschätzen kann, wann wieder der nächste Arbeitsberg über mich hereinbricht und wie viel ich dann nebenbei schaffe – kurz gesagt: Ich will nichts versprechen, was ich nicht halten kann. Aber … ich bin ja unter anderem auch Illustratorin. Und ich habe überlegt, dass es vielleicht Dinge gibt, die Du auf Deiner neuen Website zeigen möchtest, die sich aber schlecht fotografieren lassen oder die auf einem Foto einfach nicht deutlich genug herauskommen. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an die Federhülsen, die Du regelmäßig beschreibst. Oder auch die Gefiederschäden, die durch Mangelernährung verursacht werden. Oder Bauanleitungen für Nester, oder oder oder …

Wenn Du irgendwann so weit mit der Seite bist, dass Du da Unterstützung gebrauchen könntest, dann zögere bitte nicht, Dich zu melden. Wenn es bei mir arbeitstechnisch irgend geht, würde ich Dir da gerne unter die Arme greifen. (Wenn ich schon kein Küchenpapier spenden soll …) 

Herzliche Grüße,
Kathrin 

PS: Nun aber wirklich wieder zurück zu den Zöglingen! Alles weitere können wir bei Bedarf ja auch per PN besprechen.


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Sep. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich vor ca einem Jahr abgemeldet aus Protest wegen des Umgangs dort
> mit ihren Mitarbeitern und ihrer sonstigen Geschäftsgebaren.........


Kein Amazon, kein facebook ...... genauso wie bei mir.


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2017)

(gekürzt, da Kopie aus anderem Thema) 

Ich muss noch mal das Thema vom letzten Jahr anbringen: Du solltest Dir doch mal einen Wunschzettel bei Amazon anlegen, damit der eine oder andere, der möchte, Dich doch irgendwie unterstützen kann.


----------



## Tanny (3. Juli 2017)

(gekürzt, da Kopie aus anderem Thema)


@Christine ich bin nicht bei Amazon weil ich die nicht unterstützen möchte.
     Aber ein Gutschein von http://www.faunatopics.eu/ oder von https://www.siepmann.net/ oder passt immer.
Da bestelle ich meine Futtertiere bzw. bei Siepmann das ganze Zubehör, Kieselgur und Co 

Edit by Christine: Die Links sind nicht mehr aktuell. Wenn Ihr Kirsten helft wollt, dann schaut bitte hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wunschzettel-für-kirstens-zöglinge-update.46946/


----------

